# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  New member

## Chan

Hi all
Just joined this forum, started marine keeping 6 months ago , got a lot to learn but i'm getting there slowly.
Will post some pics soon

Chris

----------


## lost

Welcome mate nice pics  :welcome1:

----------


## Gary R

Welcome to fish-keeping.com Chan 

as lost said couple of nice pictures there and the tank looking good for 6 months  :Wink: 

I see you got a Snowflake Moray Eel there, i do hope you got a tightly sealed Lid on your tank as these eel's are good escape artist.

and just to let you know if you didnt already know that is, the Snowflake Moray Eel is safe to house with any fish it cannot easily swallow, but it will go for shrimps and crustaceans and they can grow upto around 24 inches in a tank.

once again welcome to fish-keeping m8 and any help you need just let us know.

Regards Gary

----------


## Chan

Sorry i've took so long to reply been away, Ive had the eel for 4 months and he;s doubled in size, his best friend is a shrimp  :lol:  but i do think he's got something to do with 2 missing cromis.

----------


## Timo

Hello Chan welcome to fish-keeping.com.

----------


## djprincessx

Wow! That is an excellent looking tank, especially for someone who just started marine keeping 6 months ago. I am scared of a marine tank, just because of the money you spend on it. Taking care of freshwater is a lot cheaper :P One day though I want to get a 100 gallon tank and start off with that. This will be after college and a career :P Welcome to fish-keeping.com and if you need anything, everyone here is great with advice! Looking forward to more pictures!!!  :Smile:

----------

